# Finding a recipient



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya, 

Had a call from Lister today, to say they were talking to a potential recipient and she wanted to know a few more things about me (as not yet given my green forms back)  

Is this good news or are we getting excited for nothing at the moment!!!

Ooooh, getting closer eh!!!

Also, hope I didnt offend anyone when I said I didnt agree with travelling, it just seems that people have gone a bit quiet with me??

xxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Kateag - Im sure no one's quiet with you hun....you are allowed your opinion.....I hope thats its good news with the lister....
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Kate

Wishing u lots of luck with the potential recipient



Emilyxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya hun.

Iam not too sure but to me it looks good news 
Fingers crossed for u hunnie bun

love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ta girlies!!! I was really surprised, as she called dh and asked what level i was educated to, as she had a potetential recipient and she wanted to know, so the red hair didnt put her off!!!  

Have left a message today to find out if she does accept us, what that means for me in terms of timing and what not!!!

xxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Soooooo pleased for you hun-someone will want your ging fro!!!
Cant wait to hear
x


----------

